# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  New Place Coming Soon:  Food Locker Snack & Chill, Flamands

## le_reve

Just put the sign up outside yesterday - - in the former Shatira space on the way to Flamands beach.  I could only find information on Instagram, looks like similar food to Shatira: Kabobs, tacos, burgers, galettes, etc.  Coming soon.

https://www.instagram.com/foodlocker.stbarth/?hl=en

----------


## KevinS

I knew that Shatira was looking for someone to take over the business.  It’s nice to see that someone has.

----------


## le_reve

> I knew that Shatira was looking for someone to take over the business.  It’s nice to see that someone has.



I hope they keep the French Tacos the same, they were delicious!

----------


## amyb

Tiffany, can you please supply more detail on what makes a French Taco?

----------


## le_reve

Hi Amy!

I'll do you one better: This article from The New Yorker explains it all!  But, basically, it has fries and a special sauce inside the taco (which is more like a folded tortilla into a square instead of a true taco shell shape...). The ones they had at Shatira were really good. Also, in a turn that only the French can explain, they call them tacos, plural, even if you are talking about one taco.  :) 

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2...e-french-tacos

----------


## JEK

Great article on how French food is changed since Julia was cooking!

----------


## le_reve

Yes, I thought that was a very interesting article as well!

----------


## amyb

Thank you.  I’ll pass.

----------


## le_reve

> Thank you.  I’ll pass.



Hee hee - I bet you'd like it if you tried it!   :Wink:

----------


## KevinS

> Thank you.  I’ll pass.



If you're looking for a more conventional Taco check out the new Dog and Roll Street Food location.  Their location at Carambole in GUstavia didn't work out, and they've now moved up to Sayolita, the bar on Route de Saline in St Jean where the old Coffee Shop was located.  Their new menu features Tacos and Burritos.

----------


## Reed

> Hi Amy!
> 
> I'll do you one better: This article from The New Yorker explains it all!  But, basically, it has fries and a special sauce inside the taco (which is more like a folded tortilla into a square instead of a true taco shell shape...). The ones they had at Shatira were really good. Also, in a turn that only the French can explain, they call them tacos, plural, even if you are talking about one taco.  :) 
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2...e-french-tacos



Thank you for this.  A new genre of food I was unaware of.  Perhaps I can call them St. Barth tacos and charge appropriately for them at my catering events on Nantucket this summer:)

----------


## amyb

Atta girl, Kimberly. Go for it.

----------


## cec1

> Thank you for this.  A new genre of food I was unaware of.  Perhaps I can call them St. Barth tacos and charge appropriately for them at my catering events on Nantucket this summer:)



Awesome plan!

----------

